
Ask HN: Best resources for the legal/taxes side of starting a company? - jkchu
There is a ton of great discussion here about the technical and product side of starting an online business - but I have been having trouble finding good resources on the legal and financial side of starting a business.<p>For those who have been through starting their own business before, what were the best resources to answer questions like:<p>When does a business actually need to be licensed?
Special considerations for internet&#x2F;online businesses vs more traditional small businesses?
Any general tax advice for first time business owners?
======
imraj96
There are a couple of resources on indiehacker. A couple are:

[https://www.indiehackers.com/@ibrakadabra/779b8f66ed](https://www.indiehackers.com/@ibrakadabra/779b8f66ed)
[https://www.indiehackers.com/@businessfreak/d51577f9d8](https://www.indiehackers.com/@businessfreak/d51577f9d8)

Also check out stripe
atlas([https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas))

